# Stella 2011-2022



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Stella Blue said:


> Gosh, I haven't been here since we got Stella as a puppy and we said goodbye to her on Thurs 1/13. Our sweet, sweet girl was the best dog we could have ever hoped for - she was so calm, loving, silly and a faithful companion who certainly loved to be with us, wherever we were.
> 
> I'll miss her big Golden smile, her face peeking out at us through the front window every time we left the house and each time we came back home, the way she would immediately pick up her "baby" anytime someone came to the door and would greet them with it (and then leave a large white swath of fur on your pants, even better if they were black!). I'll miss stepping over here as she plopped herself down right in the middle of our kitchen whenever I was cooking, always having to step over and around her. My husband once asked why didn't I have her move, but I couldn't dare disturb my girl, I'd happily take the inconvenience.
> 
> ...


Such a pretty and sweet girl~ I send my condolences and love🤍🐾


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Stella Blue.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Stella. It sounds like she was one who had the very best of all the qualities we love about Golden Retrievers and that you gave her the thing Goldens want the most; being a loved family member. I understand how hard it is to be without your constant companion.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. May the four winds blow her safely home.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Stella. Would you like me to add her name to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

My deepest sympathy for your loss of sweet Stella. Your post brought memories to me of some of the same things I miss about my Chance. Especially not making them move when you're cooking. They want to be sure you can't miss them in case there is a morsel with their name on it. Yes - me too. Loved him being there actually and miss it to this day.
Again, so so so sorry and she was so blessed to be loved so much.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Stella. She was a beautiful girl. I had to laugh about stepping over and around her in the kitchen....we've done that for 36 yrs. They always come running for peanut butter or when the fridge door is opened. I could tell from your stories how much you loved her and I'm sure she loved you back just as much.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss, we too have lost our Golden's to cancer, many times when they were far too young to go!

Sounds like she had a WONDERFUL life and was surrounded by her pack, who she knew loved her dearly. She left all of you with a wonderful gift, one that will become more important as time passes. This gift is all the wonderful memories you all have of this beautiful creature and all the happiness she brought into your lives...


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Stella. What a beautiful loving tribute ❤


----------



## Stella Blue (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words and for letting me share her memory. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Lindsaybck (12 mo ago)

She was beautiful. I’m so sorry for your loss


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing her story. She was a beautiful dog.


----------

